# Its going to be a sad day....



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 9, 2008)

I finally made the horrible decision to sell my sweet little Casper, he is my blue eyed ivory jack. He is going to be picked up by Grand Champion transport today or tomorrow morning. He is heading for a nice warm climate over these darn cold and snowy winters here in WI. and will be residing in California.I was so surprised to sell him so fast. I never advertised him anyplace, other then put him on my website and in a few hours ...he was sold. I am going to miss his every morning~ before anything else~ kisses, and all his breying till he had his hay...cute little stinker. I will post pics of him leaving tomorrow. He will be leaving me in the middle of our first major snowstorm. I am sure going to miss him. Sometimes dont you ask yourselves WHY we get so attached to our animals??? I know its because we care and love them, but dang it sure hurts when we know one is leaving us.


----------



## Bunnylady (Dec 9, 2008)

When I was reading another thread and saw that you had sold Casper, my chin just about hit the keyboard! I couldn't believe it! But I told myself, "mind your own business, she has her reasons." But I know, you're missing him already.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## minie812 (Dec 9, 2008)

aaawww....CALIFORNIA BOUND, BOY HE WILL HAVE HIS SUNGLASSES AND LITTLE BEACHY SHORTS ON...I CAN PICTURE IT NOW


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 9, 2008)

Hey can I go too...........I hate winter! It is hard to part with them...but when you know they are getting a loving home, it sure helps.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 9, 2008)

yeah...and he can make friends with Shatter.



Glad to see your back.


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Dec 14, 2008)

Corinne, did you survive ok? I can't imagine how hard THAT was!



I am certain you found the PERFECT home for him, otherwise it would have been 'no deal' for a special little dude like Casper. He is lucky to be heading to California!

Hugs for you!


----------

